# Your Chi's ears - Stood up or Floppy?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Pixies ears stood up at around 15 weeks, looking back on photos her ears were only floppy at the 'tips' anyway...Lunas ears seem much bigger and more floppy _although yesterday one stood right up when she heard a loud noise lol!_
Ive read how the time scale can vary with puppies ears to stand up but I noticed some people say their Chi's ears have never stood up?..

Who's Chi's ears havent stood up or had problems?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cannot vote becasue I would have to vote for each category!
Hope's ears stood at perhaps 12 weeks and have always stood.

Little Ruby came to us at 14 weeks with ears that would not stand. She came from a show breeder so obviously she was sold as a pet even though she has a lovely pedigree and is registered. They could not guarantee that they would ever stand so she could not be sold to show. She had them both up one day (my avi pic) but usually they are floppy. Sometimes, though she will have one up and one down.
She will always look like a puppy. We call her our perpetual puppy.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Awww, Ruby is gorgeous.. your two look lovely little Chi's :love10:

Damn I dont know how to change the Poll to enable more than 1 vote each?!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have two that never went up. Milo's went up a few days here & there around 5mo but he is almost 4 & they're always down (or sideways haha). Marley...I tried to get them to stand--used breath rite strips for a bit & all. :lol: They'd stand for a week & then down to the side they went. They were destined to be like Milo's I guess.  

Lulu's have been up since she was about 6wks (we didn't get her until 13wks but I saw pics). Matilda's went up at 13 weeks after going backwards & all. haha Mari's have been up since 6wks. Maxies went up at about 11wks & Maya--we didn't get her until 1 1/2yo. At first one seemed "soft" & would flop when she was sleepy. Sometimes it does but not nearly as often. But they're up 99.99999999% of the time. One just gets lazy when she's been in a deep sleep. LOL 

It's funny because Mari's pups...all her pups ears went up by 10wks. Pockets (her black tri boy) have been a bit floppy since about 16wks (they're 7mo now). He is teething so I hope they get fully erect again after he's done but you never know I guess. It's weird because there is nobody in his genetics that I know that have ears like him right now. Mari & Maya's (they are litter mates btw) mom has one ear that flops a bit like Mayas on occasion but otherwise all Chi's in their pedigree have erect ears. Even the studs parents have erect ears. So? You never know. haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All mine had ears standing from young pups, and did the floppy thing during teething for a few weeks and then came back up and have always stood up since.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

we bought coco at 10 weeks and her ears were already up


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry I can't vote either...I have 1 up, 1 down and 1 I don't know when the ears went up.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I had only three of them from puppies. Billy's were up when I got him at 6 months, then did the up and down during teething and now are up 99% of the time which is surprising to me because they are just so big. They do get floppy when he's been sleeping, especially if he's been under the covers. And when he runs very fast, the tips bob up and down.

Pepper had one up when I got him at 6 weeks, he other one finally popped up and stayed up at 10 weeks except during teething. 

Smoke's took forever to even move let alone stand. He was 6 months before they stood. And they finally stood during the time he started having seizures, so I wasn't that thrilled at the time, even after waiting so long for them to stand.

All the rest have upright ears, though one of Gonzo's is crooked. It's turned a little funny on the connection on the top of his head.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie's have always been up, and Bella's took a long time so go up, but even now, at 8 months, she will have both floppy, or 1 floppy, or all the way up. It varies.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion's ears were standing very early... In the first photos I saw of him, his ears were straight up (and huge!) They never went down during teething. 

Lion at 6-8 weeks (not positive on his age in this photo)









Penny's ears were floppy up until a month ago.. I thought they weren't going to stand up but they finally did!

Penny 9 weeks









Penny at 4 months


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy's ears have been up since around 5-6 weeks (I got regular photos). There have been odd moments with floppy ears, Like when I think her teeth were hurting. They also flop when she wakes up from a deep sleep too. 
<3 Her floppy ears, lol.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Me too can't vote..so here goes...Lady's took over three months to stand up, and I rubbed her ears, which she still likes... the rest came with ears up already at 8 to 14 weeks old, as puppies, Sassy was 5 years old when she moved in with us..


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

There are times when Bella has both at attention... 










Then there are times when the right one is down. 










So I just voted one up one down. Nice thread BTW. :grommit:


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sparkles breeder told me her ears were up and down until 13 weeks and then stood. Chanel's ears were up at 5 weeks.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

-I don't know when Laurel's stood, but they are up  
-Oakley's were up when I got her at 5 months.
-Trigger's were floppy until 12 weeks when I started taping them, had them standing by 15 weeks.
-Bryco had 1 floppy ear for 1 day when I got him at 10 weeks old, and they have been standing ever since.
-Leah had "soft" ears at 14 weeks when she came home, but they were up. They have never truly flopped. They were up in pictures I saw of her at 8 weeks, but down before that.
-Birdie has gigantic ears, they have been up in all the pictures I've seen of her, she is almost 10 months old.
-Ivy's were floppy til around 4 months, I got her at 5 months, they were up through teething, then about 2 weeks ago she got in a fight with Laurel and got a small hematoma on the tip of the ear...basically a bloody bubble...ick! So, they usually do surgery but the vet wouldn't as she was in heat, so, that ear is now a bit floppy.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi yall glad to be back my busters ears stood up both by 6 months id say


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mine were up from about 3 months, never went down even when theeting.
new pup zeldas are down at the tip, but i do expect them up because of her mix


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixels ears were up from birth I think, they weren't very big when I got her but grew alot lol.

Rez has floppy ears, he's 4 months old so they may go up. Sometimes one or both of them is up. It bothered me when I got him but actually he's very cute ears up or down so I guess we wait and see once he's teethed.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Drum roll.... Luna's ears are starting to stand up more and more now!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

when i got bell at 11 weeks old hers were all ready up and my new pup cleo was 6 weeks when i got her an hers were up too but 1 of cleo's flops down for a bit when she first wakes up every so often she's 11 weeks old today


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

bling's and ember's are both up but ember had hers down for about a month right around 5 months of age. it was cute.


----------

